# FISH



## kc5tpy (Nov 1, 2015)

IF you are a fan of the strong fish taste this thread is not for you.  If you like to bite into fish and it screams YOU ARE EATING FISH!  Wrong thread.  For me fish should be a delicate flavour.  Like prawns.  Should not bang you over the head screaming you are eating fish.  This fish will not hold up in curry, should not be masked with sauces and will not be suitable for smoking.  DELICATE!  Almost all white flesh fish can be used.  Cod is really flaky but it works.  ASDA River Cobbler works well.  River Cobbler is Vietnamese catfish.

Cooking method:  Rinse in cold water and while wet  dredge in cornmeal that has been seasoned with salt and pepper.  Fry in smoking hot oil until lightly golden brown.  Serve with chips and a good coleslaw.

THE TRICK:  All of this is a MUST DO for any white flesh fish!!!  Remove the skin.  ANY red, black, yellow ;anything other than the white flesh must be removed!  That is where the nasty taste lies.  Nothing but white flesh should remain.You be surprised.   Delicate fish flavour with a crunchy coating..

As I said, this is a delicate fish taste.  If you like the STRONG fish flavour then this is not for you.  Give it a try!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## red robbo 69 (Nov 1, 2015)

This also would work well with whiting. An underused fish


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 2, 2015)

We used to catch whiting back in Texas.  Good tasting fish.  Use this for any white flesh fish.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 2, 2015)

Me and fish have an understanding, we don't like each other. That said, if I removed the skin from fish Her who must be obeyed, would kill me if I removed the skin!


----------



## kiska95 (Nov 2, 2015)

Just fish n chips done the old way in shallow frying pans before deep frying with batter


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 2, 2015)

Steve!  Give this a try.  Make the Miss Jill her own meal.  Any white flesh fish you chose..  *Anything that is not white fish meat cut it out*. Conmeal, S&p and fry.   I think I can convert you.  I HATE! that heavy fish taste!!!  My Missus thought I was being stupid about it.  So we went out for a meal.  I ordered the fish.  I choked it down.  On the way home I stopped and left my meal on the roadside.

Give it a try Steve.  DELICATE! taste.  I do not eat red flesh fish.  Too strong for my liking.  I would not steer you wrong buddy.  Give er a try. Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 2, 2015)

BREAM!  Start there.  One fillet.  NO SKIN.  What folks miss is that lateral line running through the fillet  That little dark line between the upper and lower half.  Maybe sometimes redish.  Cut it out like a cancer!  Yes I am passionate about this.  I HATE fishy tasting fish.  If that makes sense.  This is the only way I eat fish.  Give it a try Steve.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Danny, Jill eats fish all the time. With me it's not the taste, I get stomach cramps etc, once had Lobster and two hours later Jill thought I was having an Heart Attack!!!

Plus it makes your smoker smell [emoji]128514[/emoji][emoji]128514[/emoji][emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## kiska95 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey Danny

Fried fish as you describe is a British staple (our signature dish), being an island and not having deep fat fryers in the old days all fish was lightly covered in seasoned flour and fried on an old wood/ coal range  Have you seen how many fish n chip shops there are in the seaside resorts? On the north east coast Herring was the money fish (smoked to Kippers) but alas no more! 

That's why we have "Fish Fingers" LOL!!!


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi Brian.  I have had some fish and chips better than others.  Back in Tx. Folks use flour, cornmeal ( polenta ) or a combo of the 2.  I still remove the skin and all "discoloured" meat.  If you catch a catfish over about 10-12 lbs. it's about the only way to eat it.  They usually have too much fat on them for my tastes.

Yes Steve.  It does make your smoker smell; AND the house when you fry it.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

